# lucky fly



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Recently, after A disappointing morning of chasing Hybrids, I ran across "Riverbum" on a local flow. After a few cups of coffee( his) and a discussion of where the fish were and what they may be taking he handed me a couple of flies -----
"Try these and let me know what happens "
Thanks RB


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Man, don't lose that fly!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad that worked out for ya
I have a couple more " just in case" .


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice Fish! I should look at this section of OGF more!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

These flies are still taking fish , they seem to work best in the current low clear conditions.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks again RB


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice fish! I need to tie up some of those flies! I'm still having trouble locating those striped fish, I need to put in more time exploring some other haunts I think.


----------



## thetinyman (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice fish for sure!


----------

